# Icd9 code for stenosis



## LDH CPC CPMA (Mar 17, 2009)

Can someone help me I need a code for Meatal Stenosis, we have been using 598.9 and one of the dr.'s doesnt think its right. Thank you


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 18, 2009)

598.9 is correct


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 18, 2009)

correct


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 18, 2009)

I use 598.9 look under stricture, urethra if you know cause


----------

